# Sears 1970 11' Fiberglass V-Hull Jon Boat



## BovBrew (Mar 30, 2010)

I just bought a Sears 1970 11' Fiberglass V-Hull Jon Boat and was wondering is it possible to mod this boat in any way? I really want to put a small deck and a standing seat on it for fishing but I'm not sure if i could mod a fiberglass hull.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 30, 2010)

Need pics. Most people don't know the layout of the boat with just a name.


Fiberglass can be modded just as easily as aluminum, in my opinion.


welcome to tinboats :WELCOME:


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes you can mod the boat and adding a deck and seat is no problem at all. I do fiberglass boat repairs for a living so take some pic and I can help you along.


----------



## BovBrew (Mar 31, 2010)

This is the only picture i have available didn't think of taking any. ill take more first think in the morning I've never done a project like this but if its possible with help ill post my progress i haven't been able to find much info on modding Fiberglass Jon Boats with my style, could also been that i wasn't looking in the right place  





Note the carpet is coming off i was pealing it to check the body for holes and the Transom is Fiberglass although it looks wood in this picture


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 31, 2010)

Got your PM. There more than likely is wood in the transom and in the seats. Anywhere you want to "add" something you will need to grind/sand so that you can add the new fiberglass. I would suggest polyester resin and 1.5oz fiberglass mat. You can do just about any job you need to do with that. Let me know what your planning on doing and I can give you the pointers needed.

BTW go back and edit your post and hit enter between each picture so that they will be one below the next one.


----------



## BovBrew (Apr 2, 2010)

your right there is some wood in the transom covered with Fiberglass. the fiberglass job on a lot of the old repairs and on the transom is really sloppy. i have an electric Sander and am planning on sanding the boat all down before i start anything. My plans are just to add a deck two compartments one for a cooler and another for a live-well but that's not definite just know i do want two compartments and a chair in the middle and in the back two battery compartments. im also planning to paint it colors im not sure yet but i do want it painted.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 2, 2010)

Good layout. I like it. 

As for the paint, I personally do not like using paint on fiberglass, it will not stick that well. However your not going to have a big enough motor on it that it will become a real issue. There are several different types of epoxy paints that you could apply and they would adhear very well. Plus the epoxy paints would make it very strong. Most regular paints will not hold up under the pressure of the water while underway and they wear off very fast when being loaded and unloaded on the trailer. Any small bumps into logs or docks will usually chip or crack regular paint and that will allow it to flake off. 

Most boats have Gelcoat, but you probably do not want to spend the money and even more time to prep and spray and then wet sand and buff gelcoat to make it look like a new boat. You could use a paint roller and roll the inside and get a non skid finish. That would make it less slick and still functional. 

You could probably do that with the epoxy too. Make sure that you have the deck up front braced well. You can glass in any additional braces needed for the front deck. Start with your sanding and check all the wood and make sure it is not rotten. Now would be the time to replace it. Keep us updated and I will continue to give pointers as needed. Feel free to ask any more questions you have.


----------



## dimecovers3 (Apr 3, 2010)

Your boat is called a Sear's Gamefisher. They made a 12, a deluxe ( I think it was called "Super Gamefisher" 12 ( I had one new ca. 1976) and a 14 footer also. Yours is the basic model.


----------



## BovBrew (Apr 4, 2010)

I want to start washing and sanding today anyone have any tips? I've never sanded a boat before.


----------

